# الشهر المريمي



## Angel_Girl (5 مايو 2008)

_*الشهر المريمي*_​
_بما اننا في شهر ايار وهذا الشهر شهر مخصص لمريم العذراء، وبذلك احببت ان اشارككم في هذا الموضوع حيث اني بحث على هذا الموضوع : ما هو هذا الشهر ولماذا خصص هذا الشهر بالذات لمريم العذراء دون الاشهر الاخرى، ومن اسس هذه الفكرة، وطريقة صلاة المسبحة الوردية في هذا الشهر.... والامور الخرى الكثير

واتمنى ان ينال اعجاب الجميع..وآسفة ان سأطيل عليك في هذا الموضوع لكن العذراء تستحق كل هذا الوقت من أجلها :99:_​

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞

العذراء مريم في شهر ايار
​
ان شهر ايار هو الشهر الذي خصصته الكنيسة المقدسة لاكرام امنا العذراء مريم . شهر ايار هو شهر الورود والجمال والحياة والتجدد، فكما ان الورد في شهر ايار يملا الدنيا عطرا وجمالا ،كذلك امنا العذراء يفوح منها عطر قداستها وشفاعتها سماء الكنيسة المقدسة والعالم اجمع .

في هذا الشهر يظهر المؤمنين عاطفتهم البنوية للبتول مريم ،وهي بدورها تظهر عاطفة الامومة لكل من اتخذها شفيعة واحتمى بكنفها فهي ملجأ الجميع.

في شهر ايار وفي كل مساء تدعو الكنيسة المؤمنين للقاء العذراء، ام المؤمنين لكي يرتلوا لها اناشيد الفرح وصلاة الوردية وطلبة العذراء والقراءات المخصصة لشهر العذراء مريم.

ان اكرام العذراء مريم في شهر ايار هو تقليد غربي ومن ثم انتقل الى الشرق ،فبعض المؤرخين ينسبون نشأته الى الطوباوي هنري (+1365) ،غير ان ممارسة شهر ايار كما يعرفها العالم اليوم نشأت في ايطالية في عام 1784 علي يد الكاهن لويس ريشولي . ومن ثم انتشرت ممارسة الشهر المريمي في كل دول اوربا وامريكا والعالم اجمع.



ان الكنائس الشرقية منذ القدم تكرم العذراء مريم في الطقوس الكنسية والصلوات الليتورجيا ، والاباء الشرقيون يشيدون بقداسة العذراء مريم ،حيث يقول القديس مار افرام السرياني(+373) ان العذراء مريم هي التابوت المقدّس، والمرأة التي سحقت رأس إبليس، والطاهرة وحدها نفسًا وجسدًا، والكاملة القداسة، وإذ يقابل بينها وبين حوّاء يقول: "كلتاهما بريئتان، وكلتاهما قد صنعتا متشابهتين من كل وجه، ولكنّ إحداهما صارت من بعد سبب موتنا والأخرى سبب حياتنا". ويقول في موضع آخر: "في الحقيقة، أنت، يا ربّ، وأمّك جميلان وحدكما من كل وجه وعلى كل صعيد، إذ ليس فيك، يا ربّ، ولا وصمة وليس في أمّك دنس ما البتة".




والقدّيس يوحنا الدمشقي (+ 749) يعلن أنّ مريم قدّيسة طاهرة البشارة "إذ إنّها حرصت على نقاوة النفس والجسد كما يليق بمن كانت معدّة لتتقبّل الله في أحشائها." واعتصامها بالقداسة مكنّها أن تصير هيكلاً مقدّسًا رائعًا جديرًا بالله العليّ". ومريم طاهرة منذ الحبل بها: "يا لغبطة يواكيم الذي ألقى زرعًا طاهرًا! ويا لعظمة حنّة التي نمت في أحشائها شيئًا فشيئًا ابنة كاملة القداسة". ويؤكّد أنّ "سهام العدوّ الناريّة لم تقو على النفاذ إليها"، "ولا الشهوة وجدت إليها سبيلاً".



إنّ المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني ، يحثّ المؤمنين على تكريم مريم العذراء تكريمًا خاصًّا، موضحًا طبيعة هذا التكريم وأساسه، والاختلاف الجوهري أن هذا التكريم وعبادة الله، فيقول:
"إنّ مريم قد رُفعت بنعمة الله، وإنّما دون ابنها، فوق جميع الملائكة وجميع البشر بكونها والدة الإله الكلّية القداسة الحاضرة في أسرار المسيح. لذلك تكرّمها الكنيسة بحقّ بشعائر خاصّة. والواقع أنّ العذراء الطوباويّة، منذ أبعد الأزمنة، قد أكرمت بلقب "والدة الإله". والمؤمنون يلجأون الى حمايتها مبتهلين إليها في كلّ مخاطرهم وحاجاتهم. وقد ازداد تكريم شعب الله لمريم ازديادًا عجيبًا، خصوصًا منذ مجمع أفسس، بأنواع الإجلال والمحبّة والتوسّل اليها والاقتداء بها، محقّقًا بذلك كلماتها النبويّة: "جميع الأجيال تطوّبني، لأنّ القدير صنع فيّ عظائم" (لو 1: 48). وهذا الإكرام، على النحو الذي وُجد عليه دائمًا في الكنيسة، يتّصف بطابع فريد على الإطلاق. غير أنّه يختلف اختلافًا جوهريًّا عن العبادة التي يُعبَد بها الكلمة المتجسّد مع الآب والروح القدس، وهو خليق جدًّا بأن يُعزَّز: إذ إنّ مختلف صيغ التقوى نحو والدة الإله التي تظلّ في حدود التعليم الأرثوذكسي السليم، وتوافق عليها الكنيسة مراعية ظروف الزمان والمكان وأمزجة الشعوب المؤمنة وعبقريّاتهم، تجعل أنّ الابن الذي لأجله وُجد كلّ شيء (كو 1: 15- 16)، والذي ارتضى الآب الأزلي أن يحلّ فيه الملء كلّه (كو 1: 19) يُعرَف ويُحَبّ ويُمجَّد ويطاع في وصاياه من خلال الإكرام لأمّه (وثيقة رقم 66).



ايها الاحبة​
لنتقدم من العذراء مريم ام المعونة بكل ثقة ومن دون تردد ملتمسين منها الشفاعة والعون،وان تطلب من ربنا يسوع، ان يحفظ عائلاتنا ، اطفالنا شبابنا شيوخنا ،ويرحم اموتنا، ويصون اديرتنا وكنائسنا، ويمنح الجميع نعمة الثبات والايمان.


_*نصلّي الورديّة*_

1) نرسم إشارة الصليب
"بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القُدُس الإله الواحد
آمين" 


2) صلاة إلى الروح القُدُس: 
"هَلُمَّ أيها الروح القُدُس وأرسل منَ السماءِ شُعاعَ نورِكَ، هلُمَّ يا أبا المساكين، هلُمَّ يا مُعطي المواهب، هَلُمَّ يا ضياء القلوب العذب. أيتها الإستراحة اللذيذة انتَ في التعب راحة، وفي الحرّ إعتِدال، وفي البُكاءِ تعزية، أيُها النور الطوباوي إملأ باطِن قلوب مؤمنيك لأنّه بدون قُدرَتِكَ لا شيء في الإنسان ولا شيء طاهر. طهِّر ما كان دنساً إسقِ ما كان يابساً، إشفِِ ما كان معلولاً، ليّن ما كان صلباً، أضرِم ما كان بارِداً، دبِّر ما كان حائداً. أعطِ مؤمنيكَ المتّكلين عليك المواهب السبع. إمنحهم ثواب الفضيلة، هَبْ لهُم غاية الخلاص، أعطِهم السرور الأبدي،
آمين."


3) نتلو فعل الندامة...
ارحمني يا رب – فإني نادم من كل قلبي – على إهانتي إياك – لكوني بالخطيئة – قد أهنت وأغظت – إلهاً هكذا عظيماً – وصالحاً ومحبوباً نظيركَ – فمن الآن وصاعداً – أنا قاصد بمعونتك الإلهية – أن لا أغيظك أبدا – لأني أحبك فوق كل شيء 

4) نُمسك بصليب المسبحة ونتلو قانون الإيمان
نؤمن بإله واحد – آب ضابط الكل – خالق السماء والأرض – كل ما يرى وما لا يرى – وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح – ابن الله الوحيد – المولود في الآب قبل كل الدهور – إله من إله – نور من نور – إله حق من إله حق – مولود غير مخلوق – مساو للآب في الجوهر – الذي به كان كل شيء – الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر – ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء. وتجسد بقوة الروح القدس، من مريم العذراء وتأنس – وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي – وتألم ومات وقبر – وقام في اليوم الثالث – كما في الكتب – وصعد إلى السماء – وجلس عن يمين الآب – وأيضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات – الذي لا فناء لملكه – وبالروح القدس – الرب المحيي – المنبثق من الآب والإبن، الذي هو مع الآب والإبن – يسجد له ويمجَّد – الناطق بالأنبياء – وبكنيسة واحدة، مقدَّسة، جامعة، رسولية – ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة – لمغفرة الخطايا ونترجى قيامة الموتى – والحياة في الدهر الآتي.
آمين 

5) نُصَلّي الأبانا على أول حبّة فوق الصليب. 
أبانا الذي في السموات – ليتقدس إسمك – ليأت ملكوتك – لتكن مشيئتك – كما في السماء – كذلك على الأرض – أعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا – واغفر لنا خطايانا – كما نحن نغفر لمن أخطأ إلينا – ولا تدخلنا في التجارب – لكن نجنا من الشرير.
آمين


6) نصَلّي ثلات مرّات السلام الملائكي.. 
السلام عليك يا مريم - يا ممتلئة نعمة - الرب معك - مباركة انت في النساء - ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع - يا قديسة مريم - يا والدة الله - صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطاة - الآن وفي ساعة موتنا. 
آمين 

7) ثم 
"المجدُ للآب والإبن والروح القدس، كما كان في البَدءِ والآن وعلى الدوام، وإلى دهر الداهرين،
آمين." 


ونُضيف الصلاة التي علّمتها السيدة العذراء للأطفال في فاطمة: 
"يا يسوع الحبيب إغفر لنا خطايانا نجّنا من نار جهنّم والمطهر وخذ إلى السماء 
جميع النفوس خصوصاً تلكَ التي هي بأكثر حاجة إلى رحمتِك.
آمين." 

في كل بيت من المسبحة نتأمل مع مريم بحدث من حياة يسوع..
أن التأمل بالأسرار يُعطي النفوس المستَعِدّة واليقظة النِعَم الكثيرة





وإن احببتم المزيد انا جاهزة ... وبتمنى ان يكون الموضوع نال اعجاب الجميع ومكنتش ثقيلة دم على احد 


:36_22_25:


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشهر المريمي*

*موضوع  جميل  جدا  عزيزتي  *
*شفاعة  العذراء  تشفع  فينا   امام  عرش  رب  المجد *
*ربنا يبارك  في  حياتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشهر المريمي*



السلام لكى يا مريم - يا ممتلئة نعمة - الرب معك - مباركة انت في النساء - 

ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع - يا قديسة مريم - يا والدة الله -  

صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطاة - الآن وفي ساعة موتنا.

آمين  

ميرسى جدا Angel_Girl

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## اميره الحياه (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشهر المريمي*

نهديك السلام  يا ام الله القوي الجبار  الذي اوهب السما ولارض عزا واقتدار  نهديك السلام  يا من اصبحت ام المختار  قبل كون الشمس وهي  بتول فخر الا بكار    نهديك السلام يا ام الابن وابنه الاب   الرب القديم  الذي فد  جبل  ادم من تراب نهديك السلام يا من ولدت رب الارباب الذي صور حواء لادم ليشكرا الوهاب سعديك مريم يا من صارت ام القدوس  الذي قد حبا سلاله لاوي قداسه النفوس سعديك يا من حل في حشاك بطهر محسوس وحيد الازلي وشعاع الاب الضياء الما نوس ]
امين امين


----------



## fight the devil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشهر المريمي*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع اختي آنجل كرل ......وصلاة امنا مريم الطاهره تكون معكي ومعنا والى كل من يؤمن بشفاعتها.....

وبصراحه فرحت كثير لان الكنيسه الارثوذوكسيه تؤمن بصلاة الورديه المقدسه حيث ان من شدة غبائي كنت اعتقد ان الكاثوليك فقط يصلونها....فأنا آسف سامحوني .....

وبالمناسبه ان صلاة الورديه تعمل عجائب ,ولكن يجب ان تصلى بحراره وبدموع ان امكن.....


يا رب ويا امي مريم وحدو كنيستكم ونوّر أكثر عقول وقلوب كبارها لكي يتوحدوا ويصبحو واحد بأسمك يارب....


انا دائما اصلي من اجل الوحده ...فأرجوكم ان تفعلو ذالك.....


شكرا على الموضوع وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك يارب



تحياتي


----------

